# Odd sort of problem



## blademaster (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a problem I think it best fits here...maybe. I need to split coax signal without much degradation loss. I'm thinking of Channel Plus DA-506BID. How good of a brand is this?


----------



## museav (Nov 17, 2008)

Coax is a type of cable rather than a type of signal. Assuming it is being used for video, which is not necessarily a given, it could still be baseband video, broadband video (RF) or SDI video could run using coax cable. Can you provide more information on the application such as the signal type, source, the destinations, etc.?


----------



## blademaster (Nov 17, 2008)

museav said:


> Coax is a type of cable rather than a type of signal. Assuming it is being used for video, which is not necessarily a given, it could still be baseband video, broadband video (RF) or SDI video could run using coax cable. Can you provide more information on the application such as the signal type, source, the destinations, etc.?



Video and Data. Using it in a household application for TV signal and for broadband internet.


----------



## museav (Nov 18, 2008)

So I assume you mean a cable feed? That is broadband or RF video. I would tend to just use a passive splitter, there will be some loss but unless your system already has unusually high losses that is typically not a problem. A passive splitter can typically provide high bandwidth in both directions (even the cheap ones have a higher bandwidth than the model noted) as well as being less expensive. You can get a two-way, 2.3GHz splitter for about $6 at Home Depot, $7 for a four-way version.

I initially installed an RF distribution amp in my home thinking it would help. Although it had an adjustable gain, even at the lowest setting it actually overdrove the runs and I ended up replacing it with a passive splitter. Having worked for a cable company I should have known that they usually plan for a higher level at the home assuming some passive distribution internally.


----------



## blademaster (Nov 18, 2008)

Overloaded the runs? Dang, I didn't know that was possible. Well In that case....looks like i'm gonna go with a passive 5 way split. Any idea where i can get one?


----------



## Footer (Nov 18, 2008)

blademaster said:


> Overloaded the runs? Dang, I didn't know that was possible. Well In that case....looks like i'm gonna go with a passive 5 way split. Any idea where i can get one?



google.... Lot of 5 - 8-Way Cable TV Coaxial Splitter - 5-900 MHz - eBay (item 310075104007 end time Dec-11-08 12:43:05 PST)


----------



## blademaster (Nov 18, 2008)

Googling is a special skill that is acquired. I am not the best at it. So I thought you guys would be able to help me out


----------



## kwotipka (Nov 26, 2008)

Let's not forget that if you are getting your Internet connectivity from a cable modem then it has to go BEFORE an amplifier unless that amp is bi-directional. I would recommend that you hook it up this way:

Cable comes into house> Low loss passive 1x2 splitter>

>Cable Modem
>Additional splitter or Amplifier.

Yes it is possible to overdrive the receiver in your television/DVR/cable box. They make RF signal strength meters that measure that sort of thing. Get it all set up and if you are having issues, give your CATV provider a call. Be polite and ask if there is a tech in the area to come by and check the levels.

Your biggest issue is going to be ensuring that the cable modem has enough signal getting into it and that the outbound signal (back to the cable company) is not getting attenuated by the multiple splits downstream of it.

kw


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 8, 2008)

In addition to what kwotipka said, some new cable boxes require an outbound signal because they also have DOCSIS modems in them for things like on-demand channels. So, if you use features like that you may need to make sure that all your splitters and amplifiers are bi-directional.


----------

